# ALL of my Betta Fish (and the fish room)



## Sena Hansler

M Double O' Splenden CT 
F Peaches CT 
M Lovelace (El for short) EE 
M Cirocco CT
M Phantom Menace GIANT 
F Melusine PK 
F Lucille PK
M Poseidon DeT 
F Hera CT 
F Janey DTgeno
F Lilith CT
M Jackson SDeT
M Xanthus HM
M Mickey DT
F Delilah PK 
F Kira PK 
M Ares HM

17... And I still need a couple HM females!

I'll also post pictures of the "fish room" once it is set up to my liking ;-)

Room is heated with a room heater, and everyone is kept in 1-10 gallons each. (8 females and 9 males)

I may divide some tanks with colored acrylic, to divide so I can lower the amount of tanks used, opening up more space. Current tanks (excluding 1 gallons): five 10s, three 5s, one 30, one 40 long.

- two 10s will be spawn tanks.
- three 10s will be divided for 2 bettas with the center for a filter and heater.
- 5s will be divided for 2 bettas heater in the center with a bubbler more than likely.
- 30 will either be a grow out or sorority tank.
- 40 long will either be divided for two sororities, two males, or used as a huge grow out. This tank I want to invest in getting a hood with a really good light, plus have it planted with an awesome theme... And place it in the living room!!

10 of these bettas are in quarantine. And the buggy eyed girlie is being fed very well to gain weight!


----------



## finnfinnfriend

So handsome/beautiful! They are amazing!


----------



## Sena Hansler

I never realized how many I really had :lol: Next week I will be getting the colored acrylic, to divide the tanks. By then most if not all of the quarantined bettas can be moved into more permanent homes!


----------



## carbonxxkidd

Beautiful fish! 

Does your giant have a pink nose? He looks so cute.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Actually he has a pinkish orange face :lol: Hence the name, Phantom Menace....

Oh as for the clamped up girl, she is new as of yesterday... As is her sister above her. They aren't feeling good but they will be fine soon


----------



## carbonxxkidd

What a cutie!! I love him.


----------



## Sena Hansler

He wil be spawned with Melusine :3 Right after my CT babies (14 of them) and the spawn from my doubletails is at least 2-4 weeks.


----------



## Luimeril

is your red/white marble a short-body? or is it the angle he's at?
but... i want your yellow HM. 8I he's stunning! if only you weren't in Canada, i'd want a baby from him, if you get more yellow butterflies.


----------



## Sena Hansler

You mean my doubletail Mickey? Yeah, he has a short body xD


----------



## Luimeril

o-o special boy. you aren't gonna breed him, are ya? personally, i'd not breed a short body.... as cute as he is. 8U


----------



## Sena Hansler

Actually I already did. To my doubletail GENO female. I am aiming to get doubletails going, and basically breeding the bad traits out and getting the best. Since it is a heavy culling method, short bodies won't be bred. I'll pick the ones with the best finnage, and have to breed out to other tail types anyways to avoid a deformed spawn. Doubletail x Doubetail can only go for one generation then you HAVE to breed out, either to a DT geno or a single tail ;-)


----------



## Luimeril

x:

wish Twitch hadn't passed. he was my DT, and was a beautiful boy, if a bit smaller than i liked. DTHM. flirted up a storm with my GIANT FRICKEN female, Fritzy. starcrossed lovers, they were. she's bigger than all my bettas except my HM, Cooper. magic Ohio water, i swear. they were adoptions from Ohio. xD

but, he was tiny, she was huge, he was HM, she veil.... would have made beautiful multi babies, but dem fins...


----------



## Sena Hansler

:lol: hahaha. Yeah I am still looking for some HM females, so I have plakat instead :3 may try PK x HMPKEE. But not after I breed my giant!!!


----------



## Luimeril

try aquabid. x: best place to get for-sure HM females. a little pricy, but might be worth it. i've only had one for-sure HM female, and i bought her from a breeder.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Have not found anyone in Canada on AB that 1. has a good attitude or 2. good stock. Logisticsguy does have two though :3


----------



## Luimeril

import? expensive, but worth it sometimes.


----------



## Karebear13

Love Peaches and Love Phantom Menace  

All your fish are gorgeous though!


----------



## MattsBettas

Can you get halfmoon yellow butterfly's sometime? You would be my hero. And halfmoon females are impossible to get here


----------



## Sena Hansler

Well when I breed HMs I'll send some your way  Yellow is pretty dang hard to achieve. It is a mutation from red, as is orange. Butterfly pattern however IS dominant... which is awesome.

As for importing, I don't think I'd want to spend 250.00 for fish xD I'm not THAT rich!!  Plus I will be helping out a friend, so money will definitely be less.


----------



## Luimeril

you could always breed to a nice veiltail female. if i'm not mistaking,HM to VT will give you VTs and deltas. breed the best delta back to daddy to get Deltas and HMs. 
but, don't quote me. x-x i'm no breeding expert.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Actually, breeding the F1 back to an HM would result in delta to halfmoon  so you're right. Funny thing is veiltail FEMALES have suddenly become scarce!  I have a DT geno and plakats to work with until I can get halfmoons in xD so HMPK it is haha


----------



## Luimeril

x: shoot. if you could ship to the US, i'd take some of your mutts. i love them. 

and if you lived within driving distance, i'd let you use my gals. :B i have Fritzy, my veil, and Spy, my copper yellow DT. Lulu's almost 4 years old, so despite her amazing health(she's had ick twice, and lookit how old she is!), she won't ever be bred. ;3;


----------



## Sena Hansler

That always seems to be the way >< lol. I just wouldn't risk having someone spend so much on shipping and transhipping for dead fish x.x oh, and apparently we all illegally ship fish since no shipping company actually allows anything live to be shipped :roll: then in my conclusion bettas have passports to get across the world xD

VT is used to lengthen fins in lines, so I know you are correct about the VTxHM to VTHMxHM = delta and halfmoon (or at least a super delta)


----------



## Luimeril

x: silly Canada. come live in SC with me. nice weather all year long, almost no snow in my area. it stays warm enough that i don't need heaters if i can keep the AC out of the room. then, we can breed bettas together. my rainbow is full of potential.

aahh! i DID learn things, then. :B i'm slowly learning more about tail types and colors. i know how to breed bettas, just now how to cross tail types and breed for color.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Your rainbow sounds fun xD

Once I have HM females I'm breeding my purty DeT and SDeT :3 I can't wait!! (I should check on Mickey and his spawn....)


----------



## Luimeril

lessee.... 
Lulu's wild-colored. 
King Steve is a dark blue CT. 
Sniper's a blue marble veil. 
Manhattan's a orange dal/possible marble VT. 
Pyro's a red VT, Jaecar's a red VT but is kinda... red-orange. 
Fritzy's an odd blue/MG veil. 
Scout's a daaaark grey/almost black VT with blue shine.
Cooper's a blue marble HM.
Spy's a copper-yellow DT.
Stephano's a red HMPK with dragon scales. aaannnd
Todd's a... idk. :I white body, orange fins. really unusual. but he's a Rosetail.

8U my rainbow. OH! and today, i'm getting a lavender big-ear HMPK. :3


----------



## Sena Hansler

Nice!!! I have an HMPKEE xD He will be bred.. Eventually. I don't wanna lose his coloring D:


----------



## Luimeril

Hiccup won't be bred. x: none of mine will. not even amazing Todd. x-x i don't have space, or money for supplies.


----------



## Sena Hansler

I've got too many supplies :lol: And a room :3


----------



## Luimeril

i have a 10 gallon. but that's Manhattan's house. that's it. xD a 10 gallon and the will to breed aren't enough reason. :B


----------



## Sena Hansler

Not really xD Mickey is surprisingly being good... He has moved the eggs around (to avoid fungus) and built on the nest. It's adorable :3 (YAY doubletail spawn!!!)


----------



## logisticsguy

Sena Hansler said:


> Have not found anyone in Canada on AB that 1. has a good attitude or 2. good stock. Logisticsguy does have two though :3


Hey speaking of that, I am going to try and get up to Camrose and pay a visit. Alternatively a member here is stopping in Calgary then off to get fish from you so maybe I could convince her to bring the 2 HM ladies along for the ride.

PS: Awesome setup.


----------



## Sena Hansler

That may work  Make sure to run it by them xD

Hopfully I can get some coffee tables... Sturdy ones. That way I can set up the tanks, and then divide them to house the fish safely, off of the floor.


----------



## MattsBettas

I want a female from your giant spawn to breed to my plakat so I can keep the black. And I'm going to Calgary in February so maybe I could get some hm females from logistics guy?


----------



## Sena Hansler

Sure thing :lol: I have the two females who are doing awesome now. Plakats with the wild type color. Those are the sisters :3

Found out Lucille has an extreme case of fin rot... Holes are in her dorsal, caudal and starting on the anal fin as well. Poor thing. I'll be medicating her tonight... Hopefully we can beat this!!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Lucille probably won't make it. I'll be putting her on immediate Kanaplex, however she looks like she may begin to pinecone... But doesn't mean I will let her go out without trying to help her live!

As for everyone else, they are doing great. I also got a "150 lbs max capacity per shelf" thing.. Made two shelves out of it. One 3 tier and one 2 tier. Pictures soon!

(doubletail fry hatched today, and crowntail fry are strong and getting big!)


----------



## Syriiven

D= I hope Lucille gets better, that's scary!

SO you have...3 spawns now? Just how many tanks do you own? @[email protected]


----------



## Roemgie

Gosh they are all beautiful!!


----------



## Sena Hansler

I only own 13 tanks >.>; Not including the 40... Or anything under 3 gallons.... xD

Lucille now has dropsy, so I may help her along with using clove oil. I've never seen a fish survive dropsy... And most that survive it relapse a few times before finally passing away. I don't think it is right to let her suffer like that.  Poor thing.

Kira and her sister, both have ich. Just literally... One spot. So, I've increased the temperature in their quarantines with heaters, to 86 degrees and will be adding small amounts of AQ salt pre-dissolved over the next 20 minutes. They'll get better


----------



## Syriiven

D= Poor Lucillle...and poor Kira and her sis too =( I just dealt with ick Was not a fun a week. 

Do you have drip systems set up to help with water changes then?


----------



## Sena Hansler

No, I don't actually :lol: It's all either siphon (cleaned in-between tanks), or for the jars... Turkey baster for the bottom gunk, drain all but a smidge of water out, and replace with water from the bucket. I found that way less stressful on the fry :3


----------



## Syriiven

That seems like so much more work xD 

But I guess it works, you've got healthy fish


----------



## Sena Hansler

Well... So there are tiny little thread critters in my DT spawn tank >< (I have java moss in there). I am assuming since the other tanks with the same plants (30 gallon) does not have these little things, everyone has been eating them. Looked it up... Apparently it is "planaria" which is harmful but people hate them. Bah. They'll feed my fish


----------



## Sena Hansler

Since I will be rehoming four fish, and one will pass away.... Also soon clearing out the grow out tank (30 gallon) I will be changing some things around for the remaining 7 males and 6 females.

30 gallon: Sorority for CT, CT, PK, DTgeno. Was going to go with the other two PKs, but they are quite aggressive (sisters).

10: PK and PK females. This is the tank with the acrylic placed in the center.

10: DeT + SDeT males

10 Giant.

10: Spawn Tank

10: Secondary Tank for Spawn Tank (divide amount of fry)

5: DT

5: HM

5: CT

2: EE

IF I can find the other part of my divider, EE and CT will be in the 10 gallon divided.

Still have the 40 unused... Would like to divide for 4 males, but we'll see  Also have another 2, plus four 1s (quarantines). Also would like to get those tanks off of the floor... BF needs to place a bracing back on the shelf he built then that can be used for jars, while the tanks on the floor can be placed on the table that is currently holding jars.

Second last picture is the quarantine corner... The two PK sisters came down with minor ich (picture was before adding a heater to the 1 gallon) and Lucille (petsmart betta) has dropsy -.- Everything used for them is sanitized thoroughly, and not used for anyone else until the problems are defeated. Lucille's stuff will be boiled, with a vinegar and hot water 50/50 solution.

I really want to get more of those black tier shelves...


----------



## Syriiven

O.O Lotta fish and tanks, wow....


----------



## Sena Hansler

Yup :lol: Going to try to cut down on what is used, by putting a sorority together and such :3


----------



## Syriiven

Makes total sense =3


----------



## Sena Hansler

I've got the new fishies in the jumbo jars xD They don't seem to mind... I gave them each something to explore.


----------



## MattsBettas

So nice! I'm jealous! I feel so bad for Lucille. Try a big Epsom salt bath and then a kanaplex follow up? I don't euthanize for dropsy, I try to treat it because I know that if the fish loses its will to live, it won't last long. I have a very big "lets give it a chance attitude"!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Well with dropsy, it seems to prolong the problem... Even if they live, they are weaker and more prone to everything... I would not want her to suffer that way  currently she is just in warm clean water.


----------



## logisticsguy

Sena Hansler said:


> Lucille now has dropsy, so I may help her along with using clove oil. I've never seen a fish survive dropsy... And most that survive it relapse a few times before finally passing away. I don't think it is right to let her suffer like that.  Poor thing.


Yes its tough with dropsy. I wish I had euthanized my Binky earlier instead of trying in vain to save her for 10 days and have her suffer the way she did. I hope I learned something from that rotten experience.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Sad thing is I have no idea what has caused her condition. Whatever it is, I'll have everything cleaned extremely well to avoid transferring.


----------



## Fenghuang

I'm sorry about your Lucille. She had such an interesting colour. But sometimes things just happen. I'm sure it will get better.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Thanks - I kind of am shocked at the selection for female bettas nowadays. All dying, dead, or sick.


----------



## Fenghuang

I think it had to do with how pet stores treat them. The females at my Petsmart only cost $2.99, but they aren't bought nearly as frequently as the colourful males which they charge a lot more for. $7.99 for any males except the dragonscales which are $14.99. The males having clean water and are for the most part, alert and disease free. The females? Letharigic and clammed fins.

From the business pov, it would be a waste to put effort into taking care of animals that don't really bring in as much of a profit. Awful, but true.


----------



## MattsBettas

Yes, no one buys females even though hey are just as beautiful.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Poor Lucille! I personally love your hmpkee can't wait for that spawn.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Well when I breed the dark red lady to the red male crowntail I am hoping to have females who are brightly red :3 That'll sell better.


On another note BF got a fluval chi for one of my bettas >< Got another tank... Just need a heater.


----------



## Fenghuang

What is Mickey? His colours are awesome.


----------



## Mahachai

Lucky you! Because as for me I'm not allow to raise many fish in the house. ;P


----------



## Sena Hansler

Lol ;p I've got someone who is entertained by the fish... Therefore let's me xD


----------



## Syriiven

Lol, that always works xD I'm being cut off after February ^^;


----------



## Fenghuang

Heh. Mine has someone to entertain. That _is_ me. =P 

Hmm, one of the ads on this page is for an addiction rehab program for women... Oh, the irony. xD


----------



## SpeakNow13

they are lovely!


----------



## MattsBettas

I'm allowed to get as many as I can pay for and fit in my room ha! And I have a fluval chi to, it's so nice it isn't even in the "fish room". I need a heater before I can get a betta in it grr. And if you put her down, sip Lucille!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Same here, need a heater for it xD

And yes, she will pass away... But at least she was cared for.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Quick update:

SIP Lucille,

Kira and her sister are recovering from ick... With the good old method of AQ salt and 86 degree temperature.

Xanthus invested his name, written with sharpie on his 1 gallon jar... He was most displeased.

Hera likes to go UNDER the barrel ornament, rather than in. Silly thing.

Lilith is thickening up.

Poseidon and Jackson... Either one will make their new home in the 5 gallon CHI upstairs in the living room, once quarantine is over and a heater is placed within the tank. Jackson also, was displeased with his written name :lol:

Peaches doesn't mind chilling in her 5 gallon, soon she and a few other females will make home in a sorority tank... Whether 10 or 30 gallons.

Double O' Splenden, Phantom Menace, Ares, Lovelace (aka El for short), and everyone else is doing just fine


----------



## Syriiven

Sounds like everything's going well, some wonderful personalities. Especially laughed at Xanthus xD

Sorry about Lucille though. May she SIP.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Well, Lucille had a rough life. Better she is no longer suffering!

Xanthus was looking at the "HUS" in his name, puffing up all offended like xD


----------



## Syriiven

xD That's just so kewt~

Though I'd imagine it's because it's black, which black things tend to trigger their instinct to flare. I use my wacom pen to do flaring exercises with them - though I think Seiya and Kaelc have figured out its just me holding a pen. Everyone else flares tho.


----------



## Sena Hansler

They'll get use to it I think xD lol. The baby bettas freaked out too LOL


----------



## Syriiven

Aww~ xD


----------



## Shadyr

You've got lovely fish! I love your EE, so pretty! Wish I could find a local EE girl for my startup sorority.

It's the same here with the females. The males are up front in showy displays, the girls are often hidden with the tank ornaments. In trying to build up a sorority, I've had several I purchased not make it through a week :\ There's just not many, and the ones they have are as often as not looking rather poorly by the time I see them.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Delilah and Kira have gotten a lot better, and they both do not have their stress stripes anymore!! Delilah after her treatment had shed her slime coat... Which to be honest I've never seen until now. What a mess to clean up though :lol:

Pet Valu backed out, which irks me since they wasted my time. So now I'll have to see if the local mom-and-pop store will take them. 

The double tail fry are doing awesome, I'll be doing a more thorough clean to make sure nothing dead is in there.

The microworm culture for mine seemed to die (still tried to divide it up into a few jars to allow them to repopulate if they can) but the other one I have from BB123 for Logisticsguy were booming pretty well. Divided that one up... So in total I have 12 MW cultures, and have tried the banana worms at three cultures, one in a longer bin and the other two in smaller containers.

I bought a desk on clearance, for getting the tanks off of the floor. It is a simple desk, no drawers, with a side cubby thing (three hole).


----------



## Syriiven

Happy to hear things are better for those two. (I'm treating Kale for popeye right now >.< But he's shwing signs of being better).

Can't wait to see what your fry are going to grow into =D YOu have such good looking parents and a better chance of DT's this spawn xD


----------



## Sena Hansler

Definitely xD About 20 or so were found dead but they are a "deformity" rather than a tail type, so I don't expect them all to live obviously. 

I have bought live plants, from a healthy tank (may have some snails which I welcome), which will float in the 10 gallon I will fashion into a sorority tank. Since Peaches does not seem to have a home, her, Lilith, Hera, Janey and perhaps the sisters will be placed into there. That leaves Melusine, who will be conditioned to be bred with our patiently waiting giant. 

I will also be building the desk today hopefully.


----------



## Sena Hansler

The fry in the 30 (40?) gallon are gone now, other than the promised "free swish of the net" fry to a few people on here. So, there are 5 mischievous Haiwaii Platy still in there :roll: Down right mean even at that small size. HOWEVER that tank is going to be the sorority tank, so those platys better smarten up. xD I have three driftwood pieces, some sad looking hole-filled java fern (don't know why?), some sword I think, whatever is left of the "hard to keep" cambomba which has decided to start dying on me, and of course the floating plant. Along with decor. Hopefully all goes good...


----------



## Sena Hansler

Still need more plants for the middle section, but I added all females:

Janey, Melusine, Delilah, Kira, Lilith, Hera and Peaches. So far the sisters are seeing who backs down, Melusine is also one of the possible "alphas". Janey will probably end up the middle, while Hera is actually the lowest so far... o_o Lots of tail slapping, some nipped fins, minor chasing. Dangerous shark waters!

Edit: Solved the bare middle section by weaving the long floating plant down, so that it does the middle and top section at once. 

Also had to remove all the plakats, not but 10 minutes after introduction. -.- For reasons of causing major damage to each other :roll: Melusine got her mouth bit, eye bumped, tattered caudal, and missing scales on her one side. Delilah (who colored up a lot more) has missing scales by her faceplate on her body, plus a scale just hanging there. Kira has the same thing. Yet the three crowntails and Janey are getting along fine with occasional flaring, sometimes nipping.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Well... No more fish room. Roomie got laid off. I am rehoming:

Ares, Charlie, Kira, Delilah, Mickey, Cirocco and Double O' Splenden. Along with their tanks... I have a thread up in the classifieds if anyone wants.


----------



## Sena Hansler

I have yet to build the table and side table yet, but on a good note the sorority tank is great. The platys still prove to be turds, occasionally stalking my adult Bettas xD the females are getting along however which is nice. No nipped fins, only Hera has a scale missing on the top of her head. The three plakats that were removed are unhappy... But I am planning to perhaps divide a 10 for them with a heater and bubbler.


----------



## nel3

which one is the white DeT? i love his colouring, did he come white and get blue or the other way around? my CT has siminal genes but the blue is still very dominant on is body.

what sort of heater do you use for your half gal tank? the one with light blue plastic lid. i have one like that with a darker blu lid but ive since stopped using it bc i cant find a heater for it. i do have a planet model 1g tank thats effectively a qt tank. i do have a cracked 3.4gkk which can hold 2g before reaching the crack but no heater ready for it. i might just reserve that tank for non aquatic uses but it still leaves me without a reliable heater that i could use for my 0.5g tank.

i have 4 regular use tanks 3 which are seperate and single occupant (also used as QT for respective fish) ant 1 5g with 2 occupants +1 snail . so far iv never had to resort to qt both while leaving 5g unoccupied.


----------



## Sena Hansler

He is Jackson, and he came white with a small amount of blue... Now he is white and blue xD 

The "half gallon" you mentioned is actually a 2 gallon (measured). I had to use a heater, in the heated room, because that poor little lady had ich. So I killed it off with AQ salt and 85 degrees :lol: She didn't mind. 

I think that heater is meant for 5-10 gallons, but I adjusted it by a degree at a time until it heated it just right. It heats it faster than it would heat a 10 gallon, obviously. I found it sucks for 10 gallons... It is one of the ones from ebay.

For any half gallon tanks, it is pretty hard to find heaters. Unless you can find a 7.5-10 watt heater, which I dislike any preset ones. I use 25 watts usually for smaller quarantines, if needed. Otherwise it is a heated room or summer time :lol:


----------



## nel3

Sena Hansler said:


> He is Jackson, and he came white with a small amount of blue... Now he is white and blue xD
> 
> The "half gallon" you mentioned is actually a 2 gallon (measured). I had to use a heater, in the heated room, because that poor little lady had ich. So I killed it off with AQ salt and 85 degrees :lol: She didn't mind.
> 
> I think that heater is meant for 5-10 gallons, but I adjusted it by a degree at a time until it heated it just right. It heats it faster than it would heat a 10 gallon, obviously. I found it sucks for 10 gallons... It is one of the ones from ebay.
> 
> For any half gallon tanks, it is pretty hard to find heaters. Unless you can find a 7.5-10 watt heater, which I dislike any preset ones. I use 25 watts usually for smaller quarantines, if needed. Otherwise it is a heated room or summer time :lol:


ty very much. im also limited to using heaters. my unit is an open space concept and im temp limited because my gecko. i only have 25w adjustables and dislike preset ones too. i havent dared to use the 25w heater for the 0.5g due to size and water quantity. my best option is bulky ie large bin with water and set the 0.5g tank in there, heater outside the tank. its not very effective so i dont bother with the o.5g. the 25w heaters do just perfect for even my 1g tank. i have yet to find a 7-10w heater i can trust.

the pic of Jackson on the first page, is that pic old enough that it doesnt show the same amount of blue on him now? id like to see how he looks like as i dont know what to expect with my ct. he was blue teal then got more white. its stopped spreading atm but it probably will go on an bit more later.

opun purchase and 2nd is from 2 mths past


----------



## Sena Hansler

Pretty fella!! I'll take a picture of Jackson to show him now since that picture is older.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Over all he has more of a light blue sheen to the white now. It's a pretty slow change, which is fine. Love him all the same lol.

Also pictured is one of Sy's male baby bettas. And there is also Xanthus, who decided he wanted to hide from me, then check if I was still there :lol:


----------



## Syriiven

O.O Omg, that's little V and he is SUCH a beautiful blue! Very much appreciate the pic!

Jackson is such a super beautiful fish, Sena =)


----------



## Sena Hansler

Thanks lol. The fish room will become smaller sadly... Since I have to downsize. I may end up breeding Cirocco before he is sold just to get a red line going.


----------



## nel3

ty Sena, i love the faded blue on Jackson. mine also has the blue sheen on the white areas too.


----------



## Shadyr

Sorry to hear that you don't get to keep all the fish! Pffft at the economy.


----------



## Sena Hansler

I know. I'm always in poverty :roll: so fish were like my "release" from this cruddy life.


----------



## Syriiven

When you first said no fish room I thought you had to let go of ALL of your fish. I'm glad you get to keep some of them =O


----------



## MattsBettas

To bad you have to downsize. I am thinking about ares now... And I still love Xanthus!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Yeah downsizing... Which means I may end up not using as many tanks.

It's still tempting to still breed Cirocco for a red line, or a Cambodian line... Since Hera has such cruddy fins I won't breed her. But Lilith (Peaches' look alike) is a Cambodian with decent fins.


----------



## MattsBettas

That would be neat.


----------



## Sena Hansler

If anyone wants banana worms and microworms please come and take them xD banana worms over night have taken over the entire bin and are spilling out of the pin prick holes in the lid x.X I don't have enough fry to keep them back! :lol:


----------



## MattsBettas

That's good! I will have to get some for sure.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Yes! Lol. I'll be getting a larger bag of oatmeal, plus a few more bigger bins. I'll be changing everything out - since in a warmer place they do go bad faster. But I have an entire week off so I don't think I'll mind :lol:

On a bad note Double O' Splenden has taken a turn for the worse. Not sure why, but he is in quarantine with a couple things for cover. He's lost a stripe of color on each side (not stress stripes, but actual missing color) and on his head. He moves stiffly too :/ I reckon he'll be just fine in a couple of days.


----------



## MattsBettas

Hmm... That's odd. It doesn't sound too serious, I think warm, clean water should help him. I can't find him and peaches spawn log:-(


----------



## Sena Hansler

I'll post on it xD I'm going to anyways lol


----------



## Syriiven

Sena! Your girls can definitely hold their own against Logistics =) They're doing fine, though they were too busy exploring to come get their nummy worms this morning. I hope they got some that floated down >.< 

And Mickey is doing fine in his new Fluval Chi with some moneywort and bamboo. He has a chinese cup and lamp/pagoda to hide in - will add some floaty weed soon after I make the custom mesh lid.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Hahaha they are just like their mum <3 Janey is actually alpha, she beat Peaches who is runner up. Janey also runs the show during breeding. "Stupid boy THIS is how it's done!" :lol: when they are hungry enough they'll get food lol. They also have Janey's large tummy 

Glad Mickey is doing good. His fry are great!


----------



## Syriiven

Great =D !

They're definitely energetic now the tank warmed (forgot the heaters in nana's truck >.<) But there's a few that seem like boys, I saw a beard earlier xD


----------



## blu the betta

i like the yellow betta fish.


----------



## logisticsguy

Syriiven said:


> Great =D !
> 
> They're definitely energetic now the tank warmed (forgot the heaters in nana's truck >.<) But there's a few that seem like boys, I saw a beard earlier xD


Uh oH. I was wondering about that one! You may have a marble boy there. Oops.


----------



## Syriiven

Oh no, not one of the kois, its one or two of the Deltas


----------



## Sena Hansler

Bwahaha wouldn't surprise me :roll: those turkeys... Some of my females ended up males and vice versa. I kinda figured B2 or whatever she was may be a male.


----------



## Syriiven

Yuppers, so I dont wanna give ehr up if I dont have to xD Him* Maybe I'll split V's tank with her/him


----------



## Sena Hansler

lol! At first she was a she... You saw the flare picture lol. All well :roll:

Anywho... pictures!!

doubletail spawn
my dumbo
cambodian crowntail fry
and 2 of my cutie male fry who decided he wanted to pose :3 he was a lot paler than before, but since being in the 1 gallon tank he has gotten brighter.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Omg I still love your Dumbo


----------



## Sena Hansler

*oh. em. gee.*

THEY'RE EVERYWHERE!!! :lol:


----------



## MattsBettas

Oh my gosh. I thought you were talking about little cups that were teaming. That is the most mw/bw have ever seen! And your fish are awesome! My pk and ct are "breeding" right now, it's like they both want to breed but don't know what to do! Silly fish...


----------



## logisticsguy

Holy Cow! lmao.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

How big are those containers?!!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler

xD the bin holds about a gallon of water. X.x then the two containers you gave me, then the MW are in jars (big and small) plus the betta cups.

And I'll be moving some, and I'll be selling a bunch o_o there's just too many.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Though Kira and Delilah were placed in a divided 10, they clamped right up and went pale. So, now back in jars they've relaxed, and unclamped :roll:

logistics got to see the fish room 

And I now have two HUGE halfmoon females!! And a purty little lady for BB123


----------



## logisticsguy

Loved the fish room Sena! I will admit I'm jealous and really want a fish room bad. It would help me lose weight sweating in the heat  The EE is so adorable. Your lucky I didn't try to steal him. Your fish are beautiful and so well cared for. The time flew by and it was great meeting you. Good luck with those HM girls. You could get some monster size fry with that gorgeous giant of yours.


----------



## Sena Hansler

:lol: and probably some huge fry if I can get the HMPKEE, DeT, SDeT, and HM to wrap them hahaha I'm thinking, because of size and the shape of their faces (even my old man fish had a typical betta face) they may very well be giants lol.


----------



## Sena Hansler

So, Phantom Menace has been building his nest like mad, and dancing away at me (flares and all) since I showed him the lovely mustard gas girlie :lol: she is a lot bigger, but he might be determined enough LOL. Once I have another heater I'll be breeding him next xD


----------



## logisticsguy

Those HM girlies not blessed with the prettiest face for sure. You know how pets look like their owner right. Not sure exactly how big a female needs to be to be called a Giant but I think they should qualify. Glad the Phantom finds large girlies attractive and willing to take on the challenge. The MG girl has a really nice set of fins on her imo. They will make a terrific pair!


----------



## Sena Hansler

I am pretty sure they are giants lol or at least half. I bet they are that (I'll even check xD)

And they do have the goofiest faces. The red gal has a softer look, but the other one has a wiide grumpy face xD

My giant, is 2 inches in length. The females are a nose over 2 inches each, just in body. They are a lot thicker though xD


----------



## Sena Hansler

So, all in all the little Cambodians are getting big, the doubletails are too, Phantom Menace is freaking out since he doesn't know where the female went, Kira and Delilah prefer their jars VS a tank (arg!!!), and I'm off to the pet store at 10am for heaters. Hopefully they have some. I'll also swing by the second hand store.


----------



## HopeNicholson

Oh my goodness Peaches is beautiful! Where did you find her? Ive been slowly adding females to my soririty and lately its been impossible to find slightly unique colored ones in the Petsmart near me lately -.-


----------



## Sena Hansler

Got her in Big Al's actually. Her and Lilith both :3 hopefully I can get two from this spawn that are fertile. I'll also be trying to breed Lilith next, to Cirocco.


----------



## SunnyBettaGirl

They are beautiful...and your red/pink female (sorry I don't know a more technical name than that)looks just like mine...they are about the same size...is that the one you said you are trying to fatten up? I only ask because it made me worry that maybe mine is too skinny; I don't want her to get a "pudge" but after seeing yours, it made me think perhaps she's going in the opposite direction...How much is too much to feed (Ruby is usually fed 1x a day on 2-6 bloodworms, dried)?


----------



## Sena Hansler

I feed mine heavily xD should see my chubby halfmoon "half giants" xD and my girl Peaches has been thickened up more. I feed as much as they can eat of all the good stuff... Frozen, live if possible, and New Life Spectrum pellets.


----------



## SunnyBettaGirl

:-DOK thanks so much...they are all gorgeous


----------



## Sena Hansler

I will warn you now, freeze dried is only a treat. And I don't even feed mine that stuff. -re read your post- lol. It causes Swim Bladder Disorder, and can also cause constipation. It's like feeding a kid candy  eventually, they get sick from too much.


----------



## SunnyBettaGirl

Who is the little creature in your avatar? She is a cutie! And such a unique color!
Also Ruby is doing much better now...gobbled up her "extra food" last night and is a happy little camper. She did this cute little thing where she chewed her food (or tried-it didn't quite fit in her mouth at first), then, being unsuccessful at that, spit it out...looked at it...debated for a nanosecond...then chewed, then spit...chew chew chew...spit...change angle of attack...then finally...SUCCESS!


----------



## Sena Hansler

She was unnamed and died from columnaris that came with her from the store. :/


----------



## SunnyBettaGirl

Poor baby!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler

I'd also like to note (which I shall place on all threads of mine) I cannot and will not ship to the USA, though I enjoy the fact people want my fish :lol: it's too risky and costly.


----------



## SunnyBettaGirl

I'm afraid to ask...what does your latest batch of fry look like? I don't need more temptation, but here I go anyway


----------



## Sena Hansler

I lack pictures currently, but my newest spawn of doubletails (irid female and marble male) there are a good number with REALLY good fins. They are getting a long pretty well too. I am going to give them two water changes a day with 6-9 feeding a (cleaning the leftovers inbetween).

My second last spawn of Cambodian crowntails, some are showing a hint of blue while others are solid like their mum, with the clean slate body :3


----------



## Sena Hansler

Everyone has had a water change. I've done it so every week I have a large water change day. Afterwards everyone was fed with Mysis until they were fat and full. My sorority has actually gotten so accustomed to a lot of food, that they won't touch the rest of the food :lol: they'll pick at it throughout the next hour or so and so will the platys. The two giant halfmoons were unsure of he mysis, and Phantom Menace decided to show the thawed mysis a thing or two (flaring) before picking at it. The HM/DTg fry, got small bits of it and they enjoy it greatly. The little halfmoon for BB123 really hates water changes... Stressed right out. I floated her instead, so she'd calm down, and then places her back into her 1 gallon temporary home. But she too enjoyed the food.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Aww my poor girl  are you coming to Edonton anytime soon as I won't be able to pick her up and time soon at your place


----------



## Sena Hansler

Maybe... Depends how well next pay goes. And how much I get x.X also if Mattsboys decides to take Ares I'll kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## SunnyBettaGirl

Just discovered my little betta boy tapping on his cup (he's new) with his nose...there was no mirror in front of him so I can only assume he was trying to say "hi!"


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Okay keep me updated!


----------



## Sena Hansler

So, when I have enough heaters (and make sure to have enough time too) I would like to breed:

Phantom Menace and his huge mustard gas lady - who I assume came from a dragonscale line?
El and probably the red halfmoon gal, and see what comes from an EE and her xD
Cirocco may or may not be bred... But if he is I'll breed to Lilith, the Peaches lookalike


----------



## Syriiven

Looking forward to the spawns, as now I only have 6 girls in my 29g sorority xD two of CJs turned out to be male also xD. And omgosh, heaters...I hear ya on that one. I obviously didnt listen to my boyfriend when he said 11 tanks was too many xD


----------



## logisticsguy

Sena Hansler said:


> So, when I have enough heaters (and make sure to have enough time too) I would like to breed:
> 
> Phantom Menace and his huge mustard gas lady - who I assume came from a dragonscale line?
> El and probably the red halfmoon gal, and see what comes from an EE and her xD
> Cirocco may or may not be bred... But if he is I'll breed to Lilith, the Peaches lookalike


Interesting about the big MG girl. Spoke to the breeder and she looked at her log. She and the other big girl have same father who was a giant but different Moms. Told me the face (grumpy old man) is common trait of some giants. Hope the Phantom likes her I really do! I tried breeding Finnigan to Big Mary but for various reasons mostly size imo lil fella just couldnt wrap it up. Not so bad because Im super time challenged and not ready to tackle another spawn just yet cuz as you know its labour and $$ intensive thing.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Haha :lol: Emma (the red one?) has a much softer face. Every time I see the MG gal I can't help but laugh xD it's such a funny face hahaha.

The doubletail spawn I have noticed a HUGE size difference between them and the CTs at that age. I may even do 2 large water changes a day (75%) with smaller ones inbetween (25% or so) each day. Though one has red fins! And some are super pale.


----------



## Syriiven

Okay, so I've been wondering this for awhile - how does frequent water changes help them grow? I understand not wanting ammonia to build up , but is that all?


----------



## Skyewillow

it keeps their growth-inhibiting hormone from accumulating.
(if I remember correctly)


----------



## Sena Hansler

That's right. Fish naturally have this hormone, that stunts each other. The bigger the fish, the more hormone there is. Hence why a goldfish in a bowl will become severely stunted, in order for it to. "Fit the environment" (though we know their organs keep growing as it is unnatural to remain super small).

Same thing with Bettas. A growth stunting hormone makes it "survival of the fittest". So to allow them to grow, more water changes is essential.


----------



## Syriiven

Hrm....should I be worrying about more frequent water changes for my youngins then?


----------



## Sena Hansler

Depends on the spawn, really. I have 17 in the 10, and probably 200 or so in the other 10. The 17 I can get away with 75% a day, but the other spawn I need to do at least 2. And clean after every feeding 

Notice how LG's fish came to you really big compared to mine? He power fed and power cleaned xD whereas I didn't power clean lol. And it was hard to keep up with feedings anyways xD


----------



## Sena Hansler

They won't do it when they know I am watching... But Peaches and Lilith showed me how flaring is communicative and not a threatening stand. Side by side, puffed out, still as they could be, but no biting tail slapping or harm if any way.


----------



## Syriiven

I've thought about that while watching them all. But not just flaring, but I think there's a form of communication beyond us going on. When I had the two boys in the split 10g, Kalec would be on the farside, faced away from the divider with plants in the way - but EVRY time Seiya got close to the divider, Kalec would zoomie over and immediately stsrt flaring out. A threat, but the way he knew without seeing makes me wonder about their hearing. Lateral lines sensing vibration is my first theory.

But it opened up the idea to me of how they cpmmunicate beyond threat displays or when mating. 

So i find it very interesting how your girls did that and what it might mean. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Sena Hansler

Lol I wonder too. Seeing fry communicate is also interesting. I've seen two join together to bully another, I've seen some look eye to eye with each other... Some play the role of the annoying sister ("I'm not touching you I'm not touching you"), while others even defend each other.


----------



## logisticsguy

I like to watch the behavior of the fry in my jars right now. 90% boys because I only removed for over aggression. They can all see each other and will take turns flaring and showing off while the others watch with interest. There seems to be very little actual fighting in the 12 wk old mostly girl now fry tanks. They seem to have staked their little area of the tank and will hang out in small groups. They definitely communicate. We stopped using the seperater in the jarred fry tub because the (mostly) boys appear happier seeing each others shows. Betta love to flirt and show off a lot and who can blame them because they are just so awesome.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Haha it's true. Which is why I recommend clear jars. If they are removed and isolated they get very depressed and lonely. Surprise, from our "solitary" bettas lol.


----------



## Syriiven

I've noticed that too, the getting lonely part. Most of my tanks have a neighbour. Seiya dances and patrols all day and is entertained by s to either side of him. Maybe i'll need to move Mickey next to someone then? He's still super shy and sleeps a lot...


----------



## Sena Hansler

Mickey likes some interaction yes. He'll show off and all lol. Divided tanks are a no go, since last time he mutilated his tail.

I have another thread: Ask Me Questions. Ask some questions there people


----------



## Syriiven

Lol, will do.


----------



## MattsBettas

Just posting so I can find this later.


----------



## Sena Hansler

I'd like this thread closed. The fish room no longer exists.


----------



## koincidenskis

All of your bettas are pretty! I think I like Xanthus (yellow with white rim tail) the best!


----------

